# fog machine smells real bad!



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

It is the machine or the fog juice?

Is it brand new? If so, it may take a couple of burns to "break it in". If it's old, try getting some fog machine cleaner. If it's still not working and smelling sort of sweet within maybe an hour of fogging..(I love the smell, reminds me of cotton candy) possibly take it back and get a different one?!. I wish I was of more help!



Send..more..brains


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Everything I've read warns about mixing the brand of juice and brand of fogger. If you used stuff made for a Gemmy in and F/X, that could be the problem.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album (updated 9/19/04)

". . . he would have passed a pleasant life of it, in despite of the Devil and all his works, if his path had not been crossed by a being that causes more perplexity to mortal man than ghosts, goblins, and the whole race of witches put together, and that was--a woman." Washington Irving, _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

Yeah, that could be it too! I like making my own!



Everything I've read warns about mixing the brand of juice and brand of fogger. If you used stuff made for a Gemmy in and F/X, that could be the problem.



Send..more..brains


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

As someone mentioned recently, the 1st time you start it up do it outside ! They can smell nasty when first run because materials like the insulation on the heater will burn off some crap on the first time they're started. I would take it outdoors and run it for a while to make sure, but i'm sure thats it and after a few minutes it'll be fine.

I ran FX lite juice in my gemmy w/no problem at all by the way.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

ok, thats probabaly the problem. I just pulled it out of the box the first time i used it. Thanks alot for the info! I let you know if it works. Thanks again.


----------



## Joel (Aug 31, 2004)

Same happened to mine. Takes about 1/2 hour to burn off all the manufacturing oils and such. Put it outside and turn it on for about an hour (not on fog mode) and all will be fine.

Joel

If life loves a tragedy, what does death love?


----------



## MichaelMyers (Jun 2, 2004)

It may be the fog juice u can buy fog scents but i cant find the site that had it on there if i do ill post it but mine smells like burnt caramel or atleast thats what it smells like to me and ive got a F/X fogger and its always seemed normal to me

<<Ken






















www.streetevolution.com


----------



## MichaelMyers (Jun 2, 2004)

It may be the fog juice u can buy fog scents but i cant find the site that had it on there if i do ill post it but mine smells like burnt caramel or atleast thats what it smells like to me and ive got a F/X fogger and its always seemed normal to me

<<Ken






















www.streetevolution.com


----------



## Shawnjakaka (Oct 26, 2019)

Booterbunz said:


> It is the machine or the fog juice?
> 
> Is it brand new? If so, it may take a couple of burns to "break it in". If it's old, try getting some fog machine cleaner. If it's still not working and smelling sort of sweet within maybe an hour of fogging..(I love the smell, reminds me of cotton candy) possibly take it back and get a different one?!. I wish I was of more help!
> 
> ...


----------

